# www.lebens*prognose.com -> Fatzit



## Terrorista (1 Januar 2007)

soo, ich hätte zunächst mal eine kleine beschwerde über dieses forum! es ist total unübersichtlich und wann kann nicht wirklich schlussfolgern wie das ganze ausgehen könnte da man 3 stunden zum lesen bräuchte!
soo ich wollte nun ma fragen, was denn aus der sache nun bei euch geworden ist!! 

NUR BEI DENJENIGEN WO ES JETZT VORBEI IST UND DIE NICHTMEHR "BELÄSTIGT" WERDEN!! UND NUR VON LEBENSPROGNOSE.COM!!
sowas wie z.B. "ich hab bezahlt und nun ist alles vorbei" oder "ich habe nichts gemacht und nach xxxxx mahnungen und breifen von inkassofirmen ist NICHTS passiert"...ich hab mir jetzt 1 stunde lang alles mögliche hier durchgelesen, bin aber immernoch in..naja was soll ich sagen, "panik" :unzufrieden: 
und einen will ich hier nicht haben: LINKS in denen es zu irgendwelchen posts geht wo sich einer die mühe gemacht hat ein 300 seiten langes keine ahnung was abzuschreiben! also bitte nur selbst formulierte posts

danke im vorraus schonmal


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.lebens*prognose.com -> Fatzit*

selbst formuliert & kostenlos
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## Terrorista (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.lebens*prognose.com -> Fatzit*

genau das hab ich mir durchgelesen, nur steht da leider genau das was ich GERADE nicht wissen will...ich will nicht wissen wie man dagegen vorgehen sollte sondern ich will wissen wie BEI DIESER SEITE/FIRMA die fälle ausgegangen sind und leider steht das NOCH nirgendswo zusammengefasst!

mfg


----------



## Reducal (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

So, wie du dir das hier vorstellst, scheint das nicht das richtige Forum zu sein.

Ein Fazit, dass du dir wünschst mit fertigem Lösungsansatz, gibt es hier nicht sondern nur allgemeine Hinweise Betroffener, über deren eigene Erfahrungen.
Die Projekte von Xentria/IS Internetservice AG sind noch nicht lang genug am Mart positioniert, um abschließend über den Ausgang der zivilen Zahlungsverfahren Auskunft geben zu können. Es liegt in der Sache selbst und ist von den Machern durchaus ins Kalkül gezogen, dass widerspruchsführende Kunden über einen längeren Zeitraum im Unklaren gelassen werden, darüber, wie weit man das Forderungsmanagement treiben will - das nämlich liegt allein in der Hand der Forderungssteller. Es wäre schlichtweg verfrüht zu sagen,  dass nach dem Stand der Dinge beim einzelnen Betroffenen für immer Ruhe eingekehrt sei. Diese Art der Spekulation ist weder unbedingt richtig, noch dient sie diesem Forum hier, an dem nur wenige Hellseher teilnehmen.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.lebens*prognose.com -> Fatzit*



Terrorista schrieb:


> soo, ich hätte zunächst mal eine kleine beschwerde über dieses forum! es ist total unübersichtlich und wann kann nicht wirklich schlussfolgern wie das ganze ausgehen könnte da man 3 stunden zum lesen bräuchte!:





Terrorista schrieb:


> sondern ich will wissen wie BEI DIESER SEITE/FIRMA die fälle ausgegangen sind und leider steht das NOCH nirgendswo zusammengefasst!


Wie ich gehört habe, werden die  Mods Sonderschichten eingelegen, um deinen   Forderungen nachzukommen.
Außerdem sollen sie wohl alle Rüffel bekommen haben von den Admins und mit Rausschmiss gedroht worden sein.
Es ist einfach unerhört wie schlampig hier gearbeitet wird. 

PS: aber sonst geht es dir gut und hast keine größeren Beschwerden ?


----------



## Heiko (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.lebens*prognose.com -> Fatzit*



Terrorista schrieb:


> soo, ich hätte zunächst mal eine kleine beschwerde über dieses forum! es ist total unübersichtlich und wann kann nicht wirklich schlussfolgern wie das ganze ausgehen könnte da man 3 stunden zum lesen bräuchte!
> soo ich wollte nun ma fragen, was denn aus der sache nun bei euch geworden ist!!
> 
> NUR BEI DENJENIGEN WO ES JETZT VORBEI IST UND DIE NICHTMEHR "BELÄSTIGT" WERDEN!! UND NUR VON LEBENSPROGNOSE.COM!!
> ...


Entschuldige bitte, dass wir nicht in der Lage waren, das Forum so zu gestalten, wie Du es gern hättest.
Entschuldige bitte, dass man in der Suchfunktion dummerweise auch noch die Begriffe eingeben muß, nach denen man sucht. Dass man sich vorher auch noch Gedanken darüber machen muß, was man überhaupt wissen will, ist fast schon unverzeihlich!

Sag mal, liest Du eigentlich, was Du selber schreibst?


----------



## Terrorista (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.lebens*prognose.com -> Fatzit*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Wie ich gehört habe, werden die  Mods Sonderschichten eingelegen, um deinen   Forderungen nachzukommen.
> Außerdem sollen sie wohl alle Rüffel bekommen haben von den Admins und mit Rausschmiss gedroht worden sein.
> Es ist einfach unerhört wie schlampig hier gearbeitet wird.
> 
> PS: aber sonst geht es dir gut und hast keine größeren Beschwerden ?




soo, zunächst einmal zu dir..soll das jetzt ne zustimmung sein oder ein scherz?? check ich irgendwie net...

und zum beitrag vor mir! nee ich wünsche mir einfach nur das es so eine zusammenfassung gibt oder einfach nur kürzere theards!! die sind doch teilweise endlos lang und KEINER liest sich 6 stunden lang sowas durch..und ich hab auch mehrmals "suchen" benutzt und ich wiederhole es nur nocheinmal...die theards sind viel zu lang oder es stand nicht wirklich drin was denn letztendlich passiert ist! tut mir leid das ich euch ne negative kritik gegeben hab, wusste nich das hier eine so aggressiv sind 


ansonsten gibts von mir ein lob für dieses forum..hilft aufjedenfall weita (nur eben nich in diesem fall) zufrieden?? :roll:


----------



## technofreak (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.lebens*prognose.com -> Fatzit*



Terrorista schrieb:


> und zum beitrag vor mir! nee ich wünsche mir einfach nur das es so eine zusammenfassung gibt oder einfach nur kürzere theards!! die sind doch teilweise endlos lang und KEINER liest sich 6 stunden lang sowas durch..und ich hab auch mehrmals "suchen" benutzt und ich wiederhole es nur nocheinmal...die theards sind viel zu lang oder es stand nicht wirklich drin was denn letztendlich passiert ist!


Tut mir unendlich leid, dass dir nicht alles mundgerecht serviert wird. Damit  kann 
ich trotzdem gut leben.  Das Forum gab es schon lange bevor du uns mit 
deiner Anwesenheit "beehrt"  hast: In den vier Jahren Modtätigkeit hab ich selten  die 
Gelegenheit gehabt jemanden zu sehen, der so dreist Forderungen stellt. Dieses 
Forum besteht aus der Mitarbeit einer Reihe freiwilliger ehrenamtlicher 
Mitarbeiter, die keinen müden Cent dafür kriegen. 
Entweder du suchst dir das, was du brauchst, oder du läßt es bleiben.

tf


----------



## Heiko (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.lebens*prognose.com -> Fatzit*



technofreak schrieb:


> Entweder du suchst dir das, was du brauchst, oder du läßt es bleiben.



Oder (noch ne Alternative): frag einfach anständig und moser nicht rum.


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.lebens*prognose.com -> Fatzit*



Terrorista schrieb:


> .... nee ich wünsche mir einfach nur das es so eine zusammenfassung gibt oder einfach nur kürzere theards!! die sind doch teilweise endlos lang und KEINER liest sich 6 stunden lang sowas durch..und ich hab auch mehrmals "suchen" benutzt und ich wiederhole es nur nocheinmal...die theards sind viel zu lang oder es stand nicht wirklich drin was denn letztendlich passiert ist! tut mir leid das ich euch ne negative kritik gegeben hab, wusste nich das hier eine so aggressiv sind  ....


Ich habe da eine Idee: Deine Kritik ist berechtigt, nur wir haben bisher keinen gefunden, der eine kurze Zusammenfassung macht. Wie wäre es ...... na Du weißt schon was ich meine. Bin gespannt, wann Du fertig bist und wie es wird.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.lebens*prognose.com -> Fatzit*



Terrorista schrieb:


> soo, zunächst einmal zu dir..soll das jetzt ne zustimmung sein oder ein scherz?? check ich irgendwie net...
> 
> und zum beitrag vor mir! nee ich wünsche mir einfach nur das es so eine zusammenfassung gibt oder einfach nur kürzere theards!!


1. Für Ironie scheinst du absolut resistent zu sein, schade...
2. Rechtsberatung "light"  ist es das?  Das gesamte Problem  in drei Sätzen? 
dann bist  du hier an der falschen Stelle


----------



## jean harlow (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

solche typen wie terrorista habe ich gefressen. kaum haben sie schwierigkeiten schreien sie wahllos rum, da ihnen keiner ein patentrezept liefert. ich habe den eindruck, dass er oder sie zu der generation gehört, die schon mit forderungen an ihre mitmenschen auf die welt gekommen sind. statt diskret und freundlich anzufragen, wird direkt losgeschlagen. ich hoffe nur für dich, dass du dir gehörig feinde in deinem umfeld machst, damit du real mal erfährst, wie mitmenschen wirklich auf solch unfeines benehmen reagieren. die administratoren als auch andere haben dir freundlich auf deine unverschämte art geantwortet. ich finde es einen schlag ins gesicht für die leute, die ehrenamtlich hier arbeiten so angegangen zu werden. die meisten die hier mailen, haben das gleiche problem, aber deswegen benehmen sie sich nicht so daneben wie du. vielleicht überprüftst du auch mal deine ausdrucks- und schriftweise. das könnte man noch tolerieren, wenn du deine umgangsformen mässigen würdest. in diesem sinne, hoffe ich, dass das jahr 2007 nicht so hart für dich wird. denn die leute, die dir und von uns was wollen haben teilweise einen sehr langen atem  und schreiben, wenn sie deine richtige adresse haben, äußerst freundliche briefe. nehme mal zunächst einen kurs in gutem  benehmen in anspruch!!!


----------



## it-franky (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Haaaalloooo...
Was soll den diese Schlammschlacht? Es reicht jetzt aber wirklich.
Da hat sich jemand im Ton vergriffen (oder war es Wunschdenken?) und wurde nun genug gerüffelt.
Ich mag konstruktive Vorschläge wie den hier:


Der Jurist schrieb:


> Ich habe da eine Idee: Deine Kritik ist berechtigt, nur wir haben bisher keinen gefunden, der eine kurze Zusammenfassung macht. Wie wäre es...


Na dann mal los  und diese Lebensprognose-Geschichte nicht aus den Augen verlieren.

cu - Franky


----------



## technofreak (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



it-franky schrieb:


> Ich mag konstruktive Vorschläge wie den hier:
> 
> 
> Der Jurist schrieb:
> ...


wie wär´s mit dir? fleissige und engagierte  Mitarbeiter sind hier immer gern gesehen.


----------



## it-franky (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

Danke für das Vertrauen. Ich dachte dabei an eine ganz bestimmte und betroffene Person. :sun: 

cu - Franky


----------

